# **FREE Aquarium Plant Lecture by Tom Barr** - Presented by GSAS



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

***FREE Aquarium Plant Lecture by Tom Barr** - Presented by GSAS*

The Greater Seattle Aquarium Society (GSAS) is pleased to sponsor a free lecture on aquarium plants by the internationally known aquarist, author (TFH, TAG, FAMA), speaker, and aquarium plant guru ......Tom Barr. Mr Barr has focused his efforts on planted aquariums and aquarium plants since 1989. In addition to teaching, Tom owns a business that designs and maintains aquascaped planted aquariums in the San Francisco area. He also owns and writes for the www.BarrReport.com a planted aquarium web site.

The lecture will be next Tuesday, September 14th, 2010 at 7:30PM at Seattle Pacific University; Otto Miller Hall; Room 109; West Nickerson Street and 3rd Avenue West

Doors will open around 7:10PM; the meeting will start at about 7:30PM

The lecture will be followed by a short auction

Open to the public, no entrance fee 
Family friendly but no childcare provided 
Free parking, accessible building, no furry or feathered pets 
Go to GSAS.ORG for more information and directions


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Less than one week to go! "Bump"


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, looks like I am the only one to be there! LOL!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

I hear from our membership chairperson that we are seeing a lot of activity for both renewals and new members. Coincidence - I think not!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Four, that's right just 4 days and counting!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Off to a "Potluck" with Tom Barr and the GSAS crowd in just a few minutes. Tom is speaking at GSAS on Tuesday night; I am betting Standing Room Only!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

GSAS had a great Potluck with Tom Barr last night! We feasted on wild salmon, chicken, meatballs, side dishes, and homemade pies. Tom shared some of his views on substrates, CO2 levels, and lighting limited planted aquariums during a question and answer period.

I am really looking forward to learning more at the presentation on Tuesday night!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Only Two Days And Counting!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

We are at 36 hours and counting folks; that's right we are down to just hours!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

24 hours from now (tomorrow night)! Hope you can make it!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

*7:30 Tonight!!!

Doors open about 7:00*


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

Tom gave an awesome presentation! We had one of our largest meeting attendances for a GSAS meeting and the number of "guests" and new member sign-ups was significant!

Tom discussed several subjects including photosynthesis and how light, carbon, and nutrients can be manipulated to affect plant growth. My initial takeaway from that aspect of the talk was a light limited CO2 enhanced environment can provide good plant growth (not necessarily maximum growth) while minimizing the opportunity for algae growth.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,

For those GSAS members that have been waiting patiently, theTom Barr presentation on "Light Limited Planted Aquariums" is available now for downloading via Bitorrent in the "Members Only" Video Archive section of the GSAS.org Website.

If you download, please stay online and help "Seed" for a while.


----------

